# Soda finished his RN today!



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda Pop finished his rally novice title with a 99/100 and 2nd place! He finished in 3 trials, including another 99/100 and a 1st place. Not too shabby. 

He is now Jami's Carbonated Beverage, CGC, CD, RN

Carina, there is your alphabet soup! LOL


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Way to go Jackie & Soda!!!! That's brilliant Jackie, you must be so happy!!! :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Soda Pop (Sodie) I am so proud of you!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Congratulations on such a fine win!!! :yes: :smootch: :yes: You deserved that kiss!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats to both of you! :aktion033: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations on both of your accomplishments. I know it takes a lot of work for you and a lot
of fun for the dogs.

I always go to the obedience trials whenever I can. I just love watching the owner and dog having
so much fun.

You should post a video of Soda doing his trials, it would be fun for us to see. I especially love
watching the Maltese with their hair flying in the air, it looks like they are having so much fun.

Way to go.
Lucy


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh Jackie! That is awesome. Congratulations to you and Sodie. Way To Go!!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

congrats!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Way to go, Soda! [attachment=51615:bravo.gif]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats! :chili: :chili:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

You mean he's not a Registered Nurse? :smrofl: Well, congratulations anyway to you and Soda :wub: ! And it would be nice to see a video of him.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

congrats!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations Jackie and Soda :chili: :chili:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

congrats!!! :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:yahoo: :yahoo: :rockon: :aktion033:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer:*


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, handsome and Jackie!
xoxoxo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Apr 25 2009, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767785


> Soda Pop finished his rally novice title with a 99/100 and 2nd place! He finished in 3 trials, including another 99/100 and a 1st place. Not too shabby.
> 
> He is now Jami's Carbonated Beverage, CGC, CD, RN
> 
> Carina, there is your alphabet soup! LOL[/B]



WoW that is fantastic!!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats to both of you, Sodie and Jackie!!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

That's some great alphabet soup! ! !


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

That's great! Congratulations Soda and Jackie. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations 
You and Sodie are our inspiration!

We're so happy for you!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

:dothewave: Congrats and high five paws up to you and Soda! :dothewave:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

All right Soda. What show were you at this weekend?

Tina


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 26 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768161


> All right Soda. What show were you at this weekend?
> 
> Tina[/B]


Tina, it was our kennel club's very small obedience and rally trial.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Super congratulations! I can't imagine what a brilliant doggie Soda is!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations, that is just awsome.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Congratulations to you Jackie, and to Sodie. He has more alphabets than his vet! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:chili: :chili: Congrats :chili: :chili:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, that's quite impressive!!

Congrats Soda and Jackie! You must be so proud of your little dude. He is one accomplished fluff!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Way to go Sodie Pup, the wonder dog!!! Reina and Stuart can't wait to see you and learn from your fabulous example. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

WTG Soda!!! Good job JMM too! AWESOME!!!!! Zippy said to tell you Soda that she can now teach you how to bilk you mom and dad out of treats!


----------

